# Dengue - masculino ou feminino?



## Dianette

Bom dia a todos! 
Tenho a dúvida do genero do/da dengue ... em alguns lugares se le "a dengue" e em outros "o dengue" ...
Qual está correto?

Grata, 

Diana

PS: desculpem por nao por os acentos portugueses, mas meu computador nao tem ...


----------



## Carfer

O meu dicionário diz que é feminino, mas sempre o tive por masculino até você perguntar.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

No Espanhol é masculino. Poderia ser isso a causa da confusão?


----------



## Vanda

Pois é, é um rolo mesmo, né? O Aurélio diz que que é masculino (a doença). 
Mas, se não me engano, parece que escuto sempre "a dengue hemorrágica" na TV. Agora vou prestar mais atenção.


----------



## Outsider

Acho que quando as pessoas dizem "a dengue" pode ser porque subentendem a palavra "doença".


----------



## Vanda

Ah,sim, com certeza. Ando funcionando apenas com o tico.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> Acho que quando as pessoas dizem "a dengue" pode ser porque subentendem a palavra "doença".


Correto. E quando dizem o dengue, acho que devem estar pensando no vírus da doença chamada dengue.
Será isso ?


----------



## Outsider

Também pode ser... 

Devo admitir que não tenho muita sensibilidade linguística para este assunto. A palavra "dengue" é mais brasileira, parece-me. Em Portugal, não se ouvia até há poucos anos. Eu durante um tempo até achei que "dengue" era apenas a palavra usada no Brasil para malária, mas por aquilo que li a malária e o/a dengue são doenças diferentes.


----------



## Carfer

Muitas vezes também se subentende o mosquito que o/a veicula.
O dicionário da Priberam atribui-lhe os dois géneros, o da Porto Editora o género feminino. Bem... parece-me que não erraremos muito se usarmos o género a que estamos habituados.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Lembre-me que estive no Rio de Janeiro durante a epidemia de dengue e os anúncios diziam “Todos contra *o* dengue”.
 
O melhor será usar repelente.


----------



## Dianette

... 

sim ! boa !


----------



## Alandria

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Lembre-me que estive no Rio de Janeiro durante a epidemia de dengue e os anúncios diziam “Todos contra *o* dengue”.
> 
> O melhor será usar repelente.


 
Nossa, eu nunca vi tal coisa. o.o


----------



## andre luis

Vanda said:


> Pois é, é um rolo mesmo, né? O Aurélio diz que que é masculino (a doença).
> Mas, se não me engano, parece que escuto sempre "a dengue hemorrágica" na TV. Agora vou prestar mais atenção.


Também sempre ouvi "a dengue"...
E quem pega a dengue fica dengoso.


----------



## amistad2008

Olá

Por aquí sempre ouvi "a dengue", mas "o dengue" pode também estar se referindo ao "mosquito" da dengue.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

amistad2008 said:


> Olá
> 
> Por aquí sempre ouvi "a dengue", mas "o dengue" pode também estar se referindo ao "mosquito" da dengue.


Ou ao vírus, conforme já dito no _post_ # 7.


----------



## andlima

O Houaiss aponta como feminino, na acepção da doença infecciosa (e como masculino no sentido de "denguice"!).

Quanto ao mosquito, sempre ouvi "mosquito Aedes aegypti" ou "mosquito da dengue". Não me lembro de ter ouvido/lido "o dengue" se referindo a ele...

Numa rápida busca no Google News Brasil por "dengue" só vi referências à doença como "a dengue" ou sem o uso do artigo (como em "casos de dengue"). Na Wikipédia lusófona, na entrada "Dengue", que parece estar escrita principalmente em português brasileiro, também se utiliza o feminino. Parece-me que é o que prevalece por aqui.

De qualquer forma, acho que há respaldo suficiente para os dois gêneros...

Vejam só (do Houaiss online):
_*Uso*
de 1836 (cf. SC) até 1899 (cf. CF1) há registros da palavra como subst. fem.; o fenômeno da alteração de gên. é recente na língua_

Não entendi muito bem, mas faz referência a alguma alteração no gênero da palavra... Alguém entendeu?


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

andlima said:


> Vejam só (do Houaiss online):
> _*Uso*
> de 1836 (cf. SC) até 1899 (cf. CF1) há registros da palavra como subst. fem.; o fenômeno da alteração de gên. é recente na língua_
> 
> Não entendi muito bem, mas faz referência a alguma alteração no gênero da palavra... Alguém entendeu?



Essa é justamente a origem deste tópico. Aqui no Rio, leu-se e ouviu-se muito referências à doença nos dois gêneros. O exemplo dado abaixo foi muito comum: "Todos contra *o* Dengue !!"

Quem escreveu este artigo, possivelmente estaria pensando no mosquito ou no vírus da doença.

Concluindo, acho que se pode usar ambos os gêneros. Eu, sempre uso "*a*" Dengue. (E também muito repelente, como bem disse Giorgio...)


----------



## andlima

O que eu achei estranho é que o dicionário aponta o substantivo como feminino, depois diz que de 1836 (datação da palavra) a 1899 "há registros" no feminino. Então, fala que a alteração no gênero é recente. Se a palavra surgiu como feminino e houve alteração recente, ele está querendo dizer que as pessoas passaram a adotar o masculino há pouco tempo? Então por que ele indica a palavra apenas como feminina? Por que não aponta explicitamente a possibilidade de substantivo masculino quando dá o significado?


----------



## Mangato

Em espanhol até onde eu sei, usa-se sempre em masculino

*dengue**1**.* 
*1. *m._ Med._ Enfermedad febril, epidémica y contagiosa, que se manifiesta por dolores de los miembros y un exantema semejante al de la escarlatina.


----------



## Espinharas

Até hoje, só escutei "a dengue".


----------

